# NBD: Squier Vintage Modified Jazz Bass



## LorenzoD (Jul 25, 2010)

I finally decided to go for it and get my first bass! It's definitely long overdue, considering the last couple songs I've recorded don't have real bass tracks. Under my limited budget for a bass, I tried quite a handful of 4 and 5 string basses... but it all settled on this:












This Squier VM Jazz Bass is simply just a beast! It's definitely one of the best buys out there IMO, especially for 300 bucks give or take. I even dare say that most Mexican Fenders don't hold a candle to this one. The build quality is definitely better and it even sounds a lot better as well! The sound of the Duncan Designed Alnico 5 pickups is definitely superior to any of the stock MIM Jazz Basses I've played, and I don't see myself needing to replace them. The only thing I can see myself possibly doing to this bass in the future is replacing the bridge with a Leo Quan. 

But overall, I'm very happy about this purchase.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome dude! I absolutely love the natural finish with maple neck. 
By far one of my favorite bass models.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 26, 2010)

Those VMs are great bang for the buck, and with a little TLC and work can often hang with basses three or four times the price.

Also, if you don't need the extra adjustability, don't bother with the Badass bridge.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 26, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> Those VMs are great bang for the buck, and with a little TLC and work can often hang with basses three or four times the price.
> 
> Also, if you don't need the extra adjustability, don't bother with the Badass bridge.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Jul 26, 2010)

Im actually getting the fretless vintage in two days! The one that is a Jaco ripoff basically. 

And I got to play that one also, its so awesome. Congrats!


----------



## LorenzoD (Jul 27, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> Also, if you don't need the extra adjustability, don't bother with the Badass bridge.



Yeah, the more I've been playing around with it, the more I've been thinking the same. Especially with the sounds I've been getting through the POD X3, I definitely think it's fine the way it is now.

I'll be posting a new song or two soon featuring this bass, its sounding fantastic!


----------



## fitforanautopsy (Jul 27, 2010)

Great bass. and pretty good pickups. hope you put it to good use


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 9, 2010)

Man, I'm extremely fucking tempted to pull the trigger on this... but at the same time, I'm trying to win a 1962 Reissue Fender body to build a bass. I've heard such great things about these basses, but have never played one. What's the neck like on this bad boy?

Do I need to purchase a jazz while building one?

Yes.

Fuck.

I think I'll see if any of the music stores around here have one. If not, I may have to order one. /.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 9, 2010)

Great bass for a great price, and it looks very nice!  Congrats dude.


----------



## Steve08 (Aug 9, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Man, I'm extremely fucking tempted to pull the trigger on this... but at the same time, I'm trying to win a 1962 Reissue Fender body to build a bass. I've heard such great things about these basses, but have never played one. What's the neck like on this bad boy?
> 
> Do I need to purchase a jazz while building one?
> 
> ...


As I recall they were quite thin and Jazz-y... lol, but yeah that's the best way to put it I guess. Not Ibanez thin, but they're still really good for how cheap you can get them, I'd much rather have one of those as opposed to one of those $100 SX basses. The body is maple as opposed to something like agathis which is a definite plus.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 10, 2010)

I find in a lot of pictures they just look really yellowy, like butterscotch blonde. The first picture in this thread doesn't look too bad... but I need to see one in person before I pass a fair judgement. They sound fucking incredible, though.

Is it true the block inlays are painted on?


----------

